# Window grids



## txgencon (Jan 4, 2011)

Many of the homes in my area have windows with window grids (simulated divided lights) on the front of the house but 1/1 windows on the sides and back. Anyone know why?


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Price likely. Some people don't like looking through them.


----------



## Lettusbee (May 8, 2010)

Some HoAs require the grids on street elevation. 
Plus, what Leo said. 


Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Back in the day they needed to have individual lites because large panes of glass were hard to make. You didn't have a choice, if you wanted to have bigger windows you needed to have many individual panes which means divided lites. 

Now we have the tech to make very large panes of glass which means a nice unobstructed view of the world outside. Lots of people like that. I like the view but as aesthetics go I'd rather see divided lites in the windows.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

They're trying to give the facade some style, don't care much about the other sides.

Appeal from the street


----------



## BC Rollin (Oct 15, 2021)

Leo G said:


> Back in the day they needed to have individual lites because large panes of glass were hard to make. You didn't have a choice, if you wanted to have bigger windows you needed to have many individual panes which means divided lites.
> 
> Now we have the tech to make very large panes of glass which means a nice unobstructed view of the world outside. Lots of people like that. I like the view but as aesthetics go I'd rather see divided lites in the windows.


I agree. I like the open view of a 1 over 1 but like the aesthetics of some divided lites. My wife and I went with 2 over 2 on our house. Had never done those before but decided to go with it because 4 over 4 was too obstructed and 1 over 1 too plain.

No regrets, I like them fine.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Wife tried to get me to do those faux grids when I replaced all of our windows. Our house is in the middle of the woods on the side of a small mountain--there's no such thing as a street view up here. I want to see the bears, deer, birds and bees unobstructed. I may have won some other argument over the years, but that's the only one that comes to mind.


----------



## Lettusbee (May 8, 2010)

Generally speaking, women go bananas over the simulated divided lights. Wether it be glass between grids, or the surface mount alternative. 

For me, if it ain't the real deal in a wood window, I don't want it. 



Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## JFM constr (Jul 26, 2014)

So -did you know the eye actually sees more with the grids then without . There is some explanation regarding why . but that is an interesting fact .It certainly gave me a new perspective on divided light windows .


----------



## BC Rollin (Oct 15, 2021)

JFM constr said:


> So -did you know the eye actually sees more with the grids then without . There is some explanation regarding why . but that is an interesting fact .It certainly gave me a new perspective on divided light windows .


That’s a new one one me. Someone splain it for us


----------



## Joe Fairplay (Aug 26, 2021)

BC Rollin said:


> That’s a new one one me. Someone splain it for us


It's not that they "see more" with the grids opposed to without, it is that the focus is sharper with the grids.
The spacing between the cones and rods in the retina set the boundaries for visual acuity. This is purposeful to prevent every available photon from alighting upon a photoreceptor cell of the retina which would just whitewash everything if it wasn't restricted.
The best our eyes can do is about 120 pixels per degree of arc. (About a fingernail held at arm's length with 60 horizontal and 60 vertical lines on it)
So a checkerboard pattern at this distance of that size is about the finest pattern you could ever see. (The eye chart you read at the doctor's office replicates this. The change on the chart from a F to a P is simply removing one of the checkerboard boxes)

By breaking up the panes into smaller squares, you allow the eye to focus better.
If you have ever cupped your hands around your eyes or face to help you focus on something, it's the same concept. By restricting the angle or field of vision, the vision gets sharper.
The same with binoculars, in a way. Yes the binocular lens helps to achieve better focus but it is also the restriction of field of vision that sharpens the image on the retina.

In short, the larger the uninterrupted field of vision is, the less focus you can achieve.


----------



## BC Rollin (Oct 15, 2021)

Joe Fairplay said:


> It's not that they "see more" with the grids opposed to without, it is that the focus is sharper with the grids.
> The spacing between the cones and rods in the retina set the boundaries for visual acuity. This is purposeful to prevent every available photon from alighting upon a photoreceptor cell of the retina which would just whitewash everything if it wasn't restricted.
> The best our eyes can do is about 120 pixels per degree of arc. (About a fingernail held at arm's length with 60 horizontal and 60 vertical lines on it)
> So a checkerboard pattern at this distance of that size is about the finest pattern you could ever see. (The eye chart you read at the doctor's office replicates this. The change on the chart from a F to a P is simply removing one of the checkerboard boxes)
> ...


Thanks, that’s interesting to know


----------



## Mordekyle (May 20, 2014)

Joe Fairplay said:


> If you have ever cupped your hands around your eyes or face to help you focus on something, it's the same concept. By restricting the angle or field of vision, the vision gets sharper.
> 
> 
> In short, the larger the uninterrupted field of vision is, the less focus you can achieve.


Squinting


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

I prefer an unobstructed view I don't have screens on any that open because I never open windows.


----------



## cabinetrob (Oct 1, 2018)

txgencon said:


> Many of the homes in my area have windows with window grids (simulated divided lights) on the front of the house but 1/1 windows on the sides and back. Anyone know why?


Price. hahaha


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Tinstaafl said:


> Wife tried to get me to do those faux grids when I replaced all of our windows. Our house is in the middle of the woods on the side of a small mountain--there's no such thing as a street view up here. I want to see the bears, deer, birds and bees unobstructed. I may have won some other argument over the years, but that's the only one that comes to mind.


I'm brainwashed into liking them. Started out my career in 18th century woodwork and built many (many) divided lites. It took me years to appreciate a wainscot panel that wasn't hand planed. Flat just looked too boring.


----------

